# New Mouse



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Think I may be getting a little mouse boy. I am sooo excited. Have been speaking to someone on gumtree and hopefully I should be able to get a lift to go and get my boy sometime this week.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats exciting  Do you know what you are going to call him yet?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww boy meeces are so snuggly, hope you get him ok, cant wait for the pics


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I have no idea what I will call him....need to think of something special. Been researching mice for awhile now and kept looking online for any needing new homes and finally I think I may get my boy


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I have no idea what I will call him....need to think of something special. Been researching mice for awhile now and kept looking online for any needing new homes and finally I think I may get my boy


Im rubbish at names, what colour is he?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Sooo excited, I am getting my boy tonight. I have a choice between an albino boy and a grey and white boy.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

get them both :lol: :thumbup: i wouldnt be able to choose


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I wish I could take them both and its gona be really hard leaving one behind but I can only take the one. Think I will end up taking the albino boy as I think they find it harder to find homes than other coloured mice...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Will you post piccies when you have him?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I wish I could take them both and its gona be really hard leaving one behind but I can only take the one. Think I will end up taking the albino boy as I think they find it harder to find homes than other coloured mice...


Oooh I love white meeces, and red eyed meeces are always crazy (crazy mice are amazing). My Cassie is a white mouse, not sure if shes red eyed or black yet, her eyes should open this week though :001_smile:.. Go for the albino one.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Everyone please meet Thimble









He is the friendliest little thing ever:001_wub: and I am soo glad I got him.

Here he is in his carry cage:









And here he is this morning in his playpen:









This is him trying to escape from his playpen:









And then he did escape :nono:









And just because he is super cute, heres a pic of his wee bum:









xxxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwwww PP he is flippin gorgeous, and I love his name too :001_wub:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww he is so cute and what a fab name it really suits him  :thumbup:


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Ermm think I might have a slight problem......I think Thimble might be a girl


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

I can't help much with the sexing part, but I just wanted to say how lovely he is!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

The easiest way to say for sure if (s)he is a girl is if (s)he has nipples, its easier if you wet their bellys, there should be two rows of nipples in girls, boy meeces dont have them.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yup we have nipples...not sure what to do now. Not sure where I will find another female mouse to keep her company. Omg I hope shes not pregnant!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Yup we have nipples...not sure what to do now. Not sure where I will find another female mouse to keep her company. Omg I hope shes not pregnant!


Yep if shes been living with a male then its highly likely that she is pregnant, that explains the belly on the piccies then, you need to make sure shes either in a zoozone (or similar) type cage with no bars, or mesh the bars of the cage shes in so babies cant escape, give her plenty of nesting material, plenty of decent food, get some egg food in for after shes had them (if she does). I used to think that giving protein whilst she was pregnant is a good thing but apparently it can make the babies too big. She will need a little bit of egg or chicken after shes given birth to help her produce milk. Mice are pretty easy though, as mums they usually do it all themselves. They even let you handle the babies pretty early (about 3 days) which helps in taming the babies :001_smile:. Dont panic though, Im sure you'll get all the help you need on here and homes for the babies too.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ok I am not going to panic (she might not even be preggers). Just looked it up and found out that mice are pregnant for 3 weeks, so I am gona wait the 3 weeks and see what happens, but in the meantime I will get prepared. I dont have a zoozone cage but I do have a glass tank. Will that be ok?


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

I did wonder about the belly.... Thimble is gorgeous either way  A glass tank is ok.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Ok I am not going to panic (she might not even be preggers). Just looked it up and found out that mice are pregnant for 3 weeks, so I am gona wait the 3 weeks and see what happens, but in the meantime I will get prepared. I dont have a zoozone cage but I do have a glass tank. Will that be ok?


As Sarah said a tank is great, I wouldnt keep a mouse in one permanently but it will be fine for the next 28 days (apparently they can go over the 21 days stated, in fact my Freckles had her litter on day 24). Make sure you have a secure lid, I dont know if you saw the video I did of my baby mice but they are very pingy and can really jump.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Big Whoopsy..  I did think as I was glancing through the pics she looked like she had no peas :yikes: and she has a tummy on here.. Whoops.. 

Good luck with her.. xxx


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Ok I am gona get her in the tank tonight and make her as comfortable as I can and just wait and see what happens. God I hope its a small litter (well hope shes just a bit tubby):blink:.

TDM I havnt seen the video of your baby mice but I am gona see if I can find it..


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Ok I am gona get her in the tank tonight and make her as comfortable as I can and just wait and see what happens. God I hope its a small litter (well hope shes just a bit tubby):blink:.
> 
> TDM I havnt seen the video of your baby mice but I am gona see if I can find it..


there ya go http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/95338-crazy-rubber-mice.html


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Haha love that video TDM, it hard to believe thats them at only 4 weeks old.

Thimble seems to have grow a bit large over night:blink:. My mum had a look at her this morning and says that maybe its just 5 days of good feeding thats put a bit of podge on her. Well lets hope....


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Haha love that video TDM, it hard to believe thats them at only 4 weeks old.
> 
> Thimble seems to have grow a bit large over night:blink:. My mum had a look at her this morning and says that maybe its just 5 days of good feeding thats put a bit of podge on her. Well lets hope....


They get huge before they give birth, they look like little pears though, its hard to belive they can get that big without popping.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

This is what Thimble looks like today...what do you think?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She looks pregnant to me hun, sorry


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> She looks pregnant to me hun, sorry


Dont be sorry. I hope its a small litter. I have a homes for one boy and a couple of girls so far..


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

She definitely looks pregnant! Are you excited about it now? Its always good to have homes lined up beforehand :thumbup:

I have to admit i am secretly hoping that you post up lots of baby mice piccies,  of course that is _if_ she is pregnant


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Yes I am secretly excited too lol. We got a pet shop rat once who gave birth to 9 babies and I couldnt give any of them but so I need to control myself with these babies lol


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Here a wee pic of Thimble today, she seems to have grown more:blink:.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awwww bless her shes got quite a bump there hasnt she .


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww  How big are their litters usually dya know?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think we should have a competition for how many babies shes going to have, and the prize for who gets it right is you get to name a baby.  My guess is 7 :001_smile:.


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I think we should have a competition for how many babies shes going to have, and the prize for who gets it right is you get to name a baby. My guess is 7 :001_smile:.


Ooooooh good idea! :yesnod: My guess is 6!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Okies lol who ever is closet can name one of the girls that I am going to keep. Now thats if she is pregnant lol


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

I hate that I am writing this and didnt think I would be doing it anytime soon. Thimble died this morning. Last night she was very restless, moving things around in her cage and I thought she was going to go into labour. So I turned the lights of and went to my bed thinking that she should be left on her own so as not to stress her out. Now I wish I had stayed up with her. I dont know if she was pregnant or not but I can only hope she wasnt. I dont think Thimble was paid attension in her previous home but I hope she knows that she was loved this last week. I had planned so many things for her, I am so gutted my little girl is gone. RIP Thimble, you will always be my first mouse and I will never forget you! x love you darling x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> I hate that I am writing this and didnt think I would be doing it anytime soon. Thimble died this morning. Last night she was very restless, moving things around in her cage and I thought she was going to go into labour. So I turned the lights of and went to my bed thinking that she should be left on her own so as not to stress her out. Now I wish I had stayed up with her. I dont know if she was pregnant or not but I can only hope she wasnt. I dont think Thimble was paid attension in her previous home but I hope she knows that she was loved this last week. I had planned so many things for her, I am so gutted my little girl is gone. RIP Thimble, you will always be my first mouse and I will never forget you! x love you darling x


Oh hun Im so so sorry to read this, I cant belive shes gone, its very unusual for them to die in labour so dont beat yourself up thinking there was something you could do if you hadnt gone to bed, there is no way of ever knowing what caused her death. Im sure she was meant to come to you so she knew what love and care was like and when she died she was in a clean, fun cage with plenty of lovely food and things to investigate and she had all the attention a mouse could dream of, most of all she knew she was really loved. Run free at the bridge little one xxx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

So sorry x  RIPP!!!!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks TDM it means a lot. I cant stop thinking about the other 2 mice looking for homes....I think I might go to see them...


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh no! How unexpected   Im so sorry for your loss. RIP Thimble xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Petitepuppet said:


> Thanks TDM it means a lot. I cant stop thinking about the other 2 mice looking for homes....I think I might go to see them...


That would be a lovely thing for you to do and it would give another mouse a chance at a decent life xx


----------

